# How to get back "Render Using Lightroom" when editing from LR to Photoshop?



## EatVisuals (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi there, new user to LR 4.1 here. I exported a file from LR to PS5 (running CR6.7) and on the popup dialogue box I choose for PS to "open anyway" and also checked the "don't show again" box.

What I should have done is tell LR to "Render Using Lightroom" when exporting.

So the big question now is.... how do I get that box back/change my preferences so that the "Render Using Lightroom" is the default setting?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## EatVisuals (Sep 3, 2012)

Figured it out. It was "reset all warning dialogues".


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, that's correct. (I'm only adding the comment to aid future readers/searchers)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 3, 2012)

And welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 10, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Yes, that's correct. (I'm only adding the comment to aid future readers/searchers)


Hi I have the same problem, and I have reset warnings, but still dont get the option.. I can edit in.. illustrator and get the prompt to say edit a copy, but not with edit in photoshop.. and ideas? thankyou


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 10, 2012)

just to update the thread I found by changing the LR preferences file handling to raw 6.6, I got the prompt back...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi fungirlslim, welcome to the forum!  That sounds a bit odd - there isn't a 6.6 setting that I can think of which would affect this!  Would you like to explain a little more?


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 15, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi fungirlslim, welcome to the forum!  That sounds a bit odd - there isn't a 6.6 setting that I can think of which would affect this!  Would you like to explain a little more?


Sorry for the delay, it was allow raw above 6.6.. but it didnt work and I still have the problem...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2012)

Open Anyway would be fine with ACR 6.7, so I don't think it should be asking.  Why are you wanting to Render Using LR?  The way to force that would be to set PS up as secondary editor, but perhaps we're missing a piece of the puzzle?


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 19, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Open Anyway would be fine with ACR 6.7, so I don't think it should be asking.  Why are you wanting to Render Using LR?  The way to force that would be to set PS up as secondary editor, but perhaps we're missing a piece of the puzzle?



I have always edited images in lightroom, then if I wanted further editing I would pick the option 'edit in adobe photoshop'  and previously I could select something like use lightroom edits.. now I cant and its very frustrating.. hope that makes sense..
Thanking you in advance..

As background the 6.6 came from lightroom preferences, file handling, compatibility, and I set it to camera raw 6.6 and later...
Jenny


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 19, 2012)

fungirlslim,

When your versions of Lightroom and Camera Raw (in Photoshop) are compatible, you don't get that dialogue box. Lightroom just passes the raw and the list of LR edits to Photoshop, which opens the image with edits applied. If you really need to get the box, you can add PS as a secondary editor and invoke it that way.

Hal


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 19, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> fungirlslim,
> 
> When your versions of Lightroom and Camera Raw (in Photoshop) are compatible, you don't get that dialogue box. Lightroom just passes the raw and the list of LR edits to Photoshop, which opens the image with edits applied. If you really need to get the box, you can add PS as a secondary editor and invoke it that way.
> 
> Hal


Hal Thank you for responding, my problem is that photoshop doesn't open with my lightroom edits applied, but it used to..  I don't wont the dialogue box, I just want my edits to open.. Jen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 19, 2012)

fungirlslim said:


> I have always edited images in lightroom, then if I wanted further editing I would pick the option 'edit in adobe photoshop'  and previously I could select something like use lightroom edits.. now I cant and its very frustrating.. hope that makes sense.



Just to clarify, there are 2 different dialogs at work here.

This one only shows up when you're using a mismatched LR version:


And this one shows up only when you're editing a rendered file - TIFF/PSD/JPEG and not for raw files:


So on which file format are your settings missing?  I think we're still going in circles slightly here, sorry!


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi.. I used to get the first one.. now I don't get either, and when photoshop opens all lighroom edits do not appear and the file is back to its raw state.. I have tried 'reset all warnings'. 

I think this is in the catalogue as I have my catalogue on an external drive which I move between my PC and my Laptop, and all of a sudden this started happening on both my pc and laptop.. Hope this make sense.. I'm not very technical.. thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2012)

That's very odd.  I'd expect the second one to turn up any time you're opening a TIFF, PSD or JPEG file, as long as PS is set as the primary editor.  That dialog can't be dismissed.

Ok, let's go back to basics.  Can you take a series of screenshots, stepping through looking at LR's External Editor Preferences dialog, and then through everything you do when you go to Edit in Photoshop?  Maybe that'll give us more clues.


----------



## fungirlslim (Sep 22, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's very odd.  I'd expect the second one to turn up any time you're opening a TIFF, PSD or JPEG file, as long as PS is set as the primary editor.  That dialog can't be dismissed.
> 
> Ok, let's go back to basics.  Can you take a series of screenshots, stepping through looking at LR's External Editor Preferences dialog, and then through everything you do when you go to Edit in Photoshop?  Maybe that'll give us more clues.




Ok .. Thank you
I open lightroom, and edit a photo (my photos are raw).
I then right click on image and select edit in photoshop;





Then photoshop opens.. but with no lightroom edits;




 I used a very dark original so it would show up on here, but sorry I cannot get them to go bigger for you to see on here.

Thank you Jenny


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking out of the box, maybe you still have an earlier ACR Plugin installed which PS CS5 is using instead of the version 6.7.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2012)

I see what you mean Jenny!  Yes, Denis, you're absolutely right - that would fit with an older ACR version.  Jenny, can you open a photo into the ACR dialog in CS5 and check which version number's on the title bar?


----------



## gert arijs (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the same problem. I crop and edit an image and to finish, I'd like to do some further editing in Photoshop. When I choose to open the image in PS, I can't see my edits.

Some background to my situation and steps so far:
I use LR 5.3 and PS CC (both updated). Both share the same Camera Raw-version (which is 8.3 in LR and 8.3.0.141 in PS).
I tried to use PS CC as an external editor:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0seqjh1siqtb6l0/Screenshot 2014-02-16 20.44.58.png
Both ways shown at the top don't work: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4f6jgc2o2rqsonr/Screenshot 2014-02-16 20.46.02.png

I tried to reset the warnings, doesn't work (I did restart...).

Help appreciated!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 16, 2014)

How do you know that your edits are not showing in PSCC?  If your original is a RAW CR2 file, it will be passed to PSCC and PSCC will render any LR adjustments to it before opening in PSCC.   When you press {Save} in PSCC, your PS Adjustments (including those passed in with the CR2 file will be saved and cataloged in LR as a PSD (Based upon your Preferences settings)
Prove this to yourself by using the LR B&W conversion before  calling the PSCC external editor. It should show up as a B&W image in PSCC. If it for some reason does not come across to PSCC as a B&W, then we need to dig a little deeper into exactly what you are doing to invoke PSCC. 

BTW, you do not need a second external editor pointing to PSCC, the primary external editor defaults to the version of PS/PSE that LR finds installed when you install LR. So your secondary external editor is redundant.

One other option that you have is passing the image as a Smart Object.  This does the same thing except that PSCC does not need to open a real file, run it through ACR and apply LR adjustments.  IOW, it is a little faster opening in PSCC.


----------



## gert arijs (Feb 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> How do you know that your edits are not showing in PSCC?


I cropped an image to panorama and it's clearly not showing. To experiment further, I tried the BW-conversion in LR. It does show up in PSCC as BW. I tried some other things:
-Saturation is transferred.
-Highlights/Shadows is transferred.
-Sharpening is transferred.
-Lens correction is NOT transferred.
-Cropping is NOT transferred.

Files are CR2 and open as an image in PSCC (not in Camera RAW).




> BTW, you do not need a second external editor pointing to PSCC, the primary external editor defaults to the version of PS/PSE that LR finds installed when you install LR. So your secondary external editor is redundant.


Yes, true. I read I could try to use PSCC as an external editor, but I changed it back to Viveza becaus it didn't work.



> One other option that you have is passing the image as a Smart Object.  This does the same thing except that PSCC does not need to open a real file, run it through ACR and apply LR adjustments.  IOW, it is a little faster opening in PSCC.


 I tried this too, but no effect.

At least I discovered it's not all adjustments made in LR. I could live a little bit with that, but I prefer my crops and lens corrections to show up too...

Thanks for thinking for me!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2014)

There's currently an issue when using certain Nik plug-ins which causes an LR to PSCC problem similar to the one described here. See this thread from the Adobe U2U forums. I don't know if this is relevant.....


----------



## gert arijs (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I have all the plugins, so it could be an issue. I'll read the thread.
Thanks and I'll come back to tell if it's the same and if there's a solution.
Gert


----------



## gert arijs (Feb 16, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> There's currently an issue when using certain Nik plug-ins which causes an LR to PSCC problem similar to the one described here. See this thread from the Adobe U2U forums. I don't know if this is relevant.....


GREAT!
Summary: most users expierence the solution by removing the folder "Selective tool", located in applications/photoshopcc/plugins/google/selective tool
It's possible that you have this folder twice (CS6 installation), so be sure to remove it from everywhere. NIK Software (which is Google nowadays) is aware of the problem.


----------

